# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  الملك يغدق العطاء بمكارمه الملكية ويعفي طلاب المدارس من الرسوم المدرسية

## ادارة المنتدى

أصدر جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين توجيهاته الملكية المباشرة للحكومة اليوم الأحد، بإعفاء جميع طلبة المدارس الحكومية من رسوم التبرعات المدرسية لهذا العام الدراسي 2009-2010.وجاءت مكرمة الملك لأبنائه من طلبة المدارس خلال لقاء جلالته لعدد من الطلبة المميزين من طلبة مدارس الملك عبد الله الثاني للتميز في محافظة البلقاء.وكان جلالته قد أعفى طلاب المدارس الحكومية من التبرعات المدرسية للعام الدراسي الماضي، بهدف تخفيف الأعباء المعيشية عن المواطنين في ضوء الظروف الاقتصادية التي يواجهونها.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

